

Techcrunch 50 Live Stream - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/08/techchrunch50-livestream/

======
beaudeal
Did anyone else hear Calacanis freaking out on someone (my best guess is 5-10
F-bombs in 30 seconds) during an intermission when his mic wasn't turned
down?? I had the live stream running in the background, and during a song they
had playing, some sort of swear-frenzy started breaking through which was
pretty hilarious.

~~~
fairramone
Makes you want to work for him, eh? Rightt.... :)

